# T5 HO 36" 39W light fixture



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

Just received my 36" T5 HO light fixtures that have 2x 6700K 78W tubes.
But the tubes only have T5 tube 39W printed on the ends. Should the bulbs have T5 HO on the tubes?

I got them from topdogsellers on eBay. The auctions title said: 36" T5 HO Aquarium Light Plant Freshwater 78W 2x 6700K

I just would like to know if the fixture is a T5 HO or just a T5.

Thank you for any help with this.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

39W x 36" (i think theyre actually a couple inches less than 36") is T5HO.


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

The fixture is 36". I did not measure the tubes.


----------

